# sophie



## eli_bug (Oct 11, 2005)

lost my tarantula sophie at start of wk she was a mexican red leg absolutely gorg "t"  i love all my critters but losin one of my spiders is unthinkable. Need a hug


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Awww sorry to hear about your spider  *HUGS*


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

really sorry to hear that eli...


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

sorry for your loss, would give you a hug but id get a slap from the mrs!!! :lol:


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

as much as i cant stand spiders i no u love urs chin up mum xxx


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm sorry to here about your lose  
I lost my Colalt Blue (Charlie) around a month ago due to having not developed her fangs after a shed  
big hugs


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww Im so sorry to hear that eli  BIG HUGS Hope you're OK


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Sophie


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry about your loss


----------

